# Gaming Notebook Medion x7831



## Vaydim (19. August 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte mir ein Gaming Notebook zulegen, Desktop kommt bei mir leider nicht in Frage. Budget wäre so um 1300-1400€.

Ich habe hier ein Angebot rausgesucht was ganz Ordentlich ausschaut. Was meint ihr zu dem Gerät?

Medion Erazer X7831 MD98779 17,3", Core i7, 16GB, 1000GB, Nvidia GeForce GTX 880M, Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de



*Das MEDION ERAZER X7831 - MD 98781 Notebook zeichnet sich durch folgende spezifische Produkteigenschaften aus:*


*Display: 43,9 cm (17,3") Widescreen-LED-Backlight-Display, Non-Glare*
*Auflösung: 1600 x 900 Pixel, 16:9-Format*
*Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-4710MQ Prozessor der vierten Generation (4x 2,5 GHz, 6MB Intel® Smart-Cache) mit Intel® Turbo Boost bis zu 3.5 GHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Grafik: Nvidia GeForce GTX 880M, 4 GB GDDR5 VRAM*
*Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3L-SDRAM*
*HDD: 1000 GB, S-ATA 
*
*Sound: High-Definition-Audio mit 2 Lautsprechern & 1 Subwoofer - Dolby Home Theater v4 zertifiziert*
*Webcam: Integrierte 3,0 MP Webcam und Mikrofon   *
*Netzwerk: Intel® Wireless-N 7260 802.11n, Gigabit Lan, Bluetooth 4.0*
*Anschlüsse: eSATA, 3x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, HDMI, VGA, RJ-45, S/PDIF*
*Kartenleser: für SD-,SDHC-, SDXC-, MMC-, MS- und MS-Pro-Speicherkarten*
*Blu ray: DVD-Brenner (DL±RW/CDRW)*
*Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64 Bit*
*Akku: Lithium-Ionen, 9 Zellen*
*Abmessungen: 428 x 288 x 55 mm*
*Gewicht: 3820 g*
*Besonderheit: Beleuchtete Tastatur*
Das Gerät verfügt über keine SSD... wie wichtig denn eine SSD in einem Gaming Notebook?

Vielen dank schonmal 

liebe grüße Vaydim


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2014)

Eine SSD bringt Dir was für die Ladezeiten, die macht auch den Windowsalltag viel "schneller", weil alles an Kleinkram sehr schnell geladen wird. Für die eigentliche Spieleperformance aber bringt sie nichts, sie ist also nicht "nötig" - eine Festplatte "bremst" nicht bei einem Spiel. Nur in wenigen Fällen wie zB manche MMO-Games kann es sein, dass es bei ner Festplatte wegen des Nachladens im laufenden Spiel manchmal nen TICK zuckelt und mit ner SSD dann halt nicht. Bei 17 Zoll Notebooks kann man oft auch zwei Laufwerke einbauen, du kannst also vlt. ne SSD mit 120GB (ca 60€) dazu einbauen und dann für Windows nutzen. Und je nach dem, wie viel GB an Games du brauchst, würde vlt auch eine SSD mit 240GB (90€) anstelle der HDD gehen. 



Zum Laptop: von der Spieleleistung her ist so ein Notebook halt nur so stark wie ein PC für grad mal 700€ mit ner 160€-Grafikkarte, darüber musst Du Dir im Klaren sein. So was ist also an sich nur zu empfehlen, wenn Du wirklich NUR unterwegs spielen kannst/willst. Wenn Du aber zwar ein Notebook "brauchst", an sich auch zu Hause spielen kannst, vlt sogar meistens, dann würd ich einen Gamer-PC holen plus ein nicht so teures Notebook, auf dem dann - wenn es sein muss - trotzdem die aktuellen Spiele zumindest "laufen", nur halt eher mit niedrigen/mittleren Details. Das wäre für 1300-1400€  nämlich auch drin. 

Ansonsten ist das Medion zu dem Preis für ein Gamernotebook sehr gut, auch wenn BluRay und 16GB RAM an sich zwei unwichtigere Features sind, die man mitzahlt


----------



## Vaydim (20. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, was mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist das dieses Gerät nicht über einen HD fähigen Monitor verfügt.
Somit nutzt auch die ganze verbaute gute Technik nichts, wenn man nicht auf voller Auflösung spielen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2014)

Vaydim schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, was mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist das dieses Gerät nicht über einen HD fähigen Monitor verfügt.
> Somit nutzt auch die ganze verbaute gute Technik nichts, wenn man nicht auf voller Auflösung spielen kann.


Wieso nutzt die Hardware nichts? ^^  Bei nem Notebook ist ja auch gar nicht unbedingt FullHD nötig. Das Display ist ja viel kleiner, als wenn du einen typischen 24 Zoll-Monitor nutzt. Zudem wirst Du bei "nur" 1600x900 Pixeln auch  mehr FPS haben als bei FullHD


----------



## svd (20. August 2014)

Was, das ist ja gerade mal XBOX ONE Auflösung! 

Die GTX 880M spielt Sachen auf FullHD zwar sehr gut, entspricht so ca. einer 200€ Nvidia, bzw. 150€ AMD Karte, aber bei aufwändigen Titeln wie "Black Flag" wird sie wohl ins Schwitzen kommen.

Daher sähe ich es nicht unbedingt als Nachteil, nur auf 900p spielen zu müssen. 
Solange das Spiel die native Auflösung unterstützt, wird ja nicht interpoliert. Das 16:9 Seitenverhältnis ist auch gegeben. 
Der Großteil der Spiele wird mit angenehmen 60+ fps laufen, also hast du genügend Luft, etwaige Filter oder zB PhysX hochzudrehen.
Dank der niedrigeren Auflösung und dem 17" Bildschirmn, bleiben auch Icons und Text einfach leserlicher.

Falls du mal auf FullHD bestehst, na, dann schließt du das Notebook einfach an einen externen Monitor oder TV Gerät an.


----------



## Vaydim (20. August 2014)

Ich habe nochmal bei Mifcom.de herumgestöbert und dieses Notebook entdeckt.

https://3c.web.de/mail/client/deref...om.de/product_configuration.php?id=C7LQMBGT5Z



*Gehäuse:*MIFcom Gamer Notebook GTX870M (17.3") *CPU (Prozessor):*Intel Core i7-4710MQ, 4x 2.50GHz, 6MB Cache*Grafikkarte:*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M 6GB GDDR5*Arbeitsspeicher:*8GB DDR3-1600 SO-DIMM (2x 4GB)*SSD (mSATA):*Nein*Festplatte / SSD:*1TB 2,5" Festplatte*2. Festplatte / SSD:*Nein*Laufwerk:*DVD-Brenner Slim*Netzteil:*230W Netzteil inklusive*Kartenleser:*Integrierter Kartenleser*TV Karte:*Nein*Soundkarte:*HD-Audio Onboard*Wireless LAN:*WLAN 433 MBit - Intel Wireless-AC 3160 + Bluetooth*Ersatzakku:*Nein*Betriebssystem:*Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. A+ Installation)*Antivirus, Firewall, Security:*Nein*Office:*Nein*Tastatur / Desktop:*Nein*Maus:*Nein*Monitor:*Nein*Headset:*Nein*Anschlusskabel:*Nein*Notebooktasche:*Standardtasche 17,3 Zoll*Garantie & Service:*2 Jahre Garantie inkl. Pick-Up & Return, 0 Pixelfehler Garantie
 


Preislich würde das Gerät bei 1400€ (mit bsp Win 7 inkl.) liegen. Das selbe Model mit einem 15 Zoll würde 1250€ ohne Betriebssystem kosten.

Was meint ihr ?

liebe grüße Vaydim!


----------



## svd (20. August 2014)

Hmm, FullHD, dafür die schwächere Grafikkarte, halb so viel RAM... meiner Meinung nach, wäre das ein Rückschritt zum Medion.

Die GTX880M kann, je nach Titel natürlich, schon mal um ein Drittel oder gar die Hälfte schneller als die 870M sein. Zum gleichen Preis?
Her damit, würd ich sagen. Scheiß auf die Auflösung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2014)

Jo, selbst bei 1600x900 würde das mifcom dann wegen der schlechteren Grafikkarte weniger FPS bringen, und durch das Full-HD dann NOCHMAL weniger FPS. 

D.h. Du "hast" dann zwar FullHD, aber vlt nur in zB mittleren Details, während es mit dem Medion bei maximalen Details läuft, dafür dann 1600x900. Ich persönlich würde letzteres klar vorziehen, eben auch weil der Unterschied 1600x900 vs FullHD bei einem nur 17 Zoll Display nicht so deutlich rüberkommt, als wenn Du auf einem 24 Zoll Bildschirm statt FullHD nur 1600x900 spielst. Und selbst DA ist es zu verschmerzen, wenn ein Spiel dafür dann auch gut spielbar bleibt. Und bei nem 15.6 Zoll Notebook wäre das dann NOCH unwichtiger, FullHD zu haben.


----------



## Vaydim (20. August 2014)

Ich danke euch für die mega schnellen Antworten!
Ihr habt mich überzeugt werde das Medion nehmen, melde mich die Tage wie das Notebook ist.

Liebe Grüße Vaydim


----------



## Vaydim (24. August 2014)

So, das gute Stück wurde am Freitag geliefert von Notebooksbilliger.de (Studentenprogramm 50€ Rabatt und keine Porto sowie keine Nachnamekosten), Verpackung war top.
Das Gerät wirkt sehr edel durch die Aluminium Cover und ebenfalls ist die Handauflagefläche aus Aluminium. Somit bleibt die Hand auch nach mehreren Stunden spielen immer kühl. Die Tastatur ist sehr angenehmn und man verdrückt sich nicht, da die tasten relativ weit herausstehen.

Desweiteren sind paar nette Kleinigkeiten verbaut wie beleuchtete Tastatur (an/ausschaltbar) , sowie das beleuchtete erazer logo. Somit optisch ein sehr guter Eindruck.

Beim zocken hab ich leider keine allerneuesten Spiele Testen können, da ich noch keine habe 

Getestet wurde bisher Borderlands 2, Tera Rising, und Metro 2033.
Alles läuft auf den allerhöchsten Einstellungen und der lüfter wird nicht mal wirklich heiß. Ich habe jedoch aber auch ein Notepal x2 zum kühlen zusätzlich benutzt.

Wlan funktioniert ohne Probleme, da bei ähnlichen Geräten auf Notebooksbilliger.de über die Wlan karte geschimpft wurde.

Zusammenfassend für das Geld hat sich der kauf meiner meinung aufjedenfall gelohnt, andere Notebooks mit ner GTX 880M fangen bei rund 1600€ an.

Dieses Gerät hat nur 1350 € gekostet.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2014)

Gut, dass es Dir gefällt. Ist aber schon doof, wenn man echt nicht anders kann als per Notebook spielen zu "müssen" - es ist halt echt sehr teuer, da kriegst Du zwei im Vergleich zum Notebook mind. gleichstarke PCs fürs gleiche Geld


----------

